# The Sawdust Skiff



## B.Lee

Here goes.

To give credit where credit is due, Brett's Grass Slipper build really got me excited about building my own skiff.  I had considered it before, but never really felt like committing the time and effort to make it happen.  Then, while watching The Grass Slipper come to life, I began looking furhter into making it a reality.  

Hours and hours of research, different building techniques, why things are done the way they are, etc, and here we are today.  I'm a little late on starting this thread, as the build has already begun.

Now Brett has set the bar awful high on how to document a build in pictures, I don't know that I can meet that level of docuemntation, but I'll try.  If I miss a step or don't show something in the pictures that you want more info on, please let me know, I'll try to get it covered.

The initial design phase started in my head, moved onto small paper and cardboard models, then recently onto 1/2 scale plywood models.  Brett was very generous in providing the use of his construction base for the project, which really began teh ball rolling.  Set up, squared and leveled in the garage, it provides a solid base to begin the build.  Some initial 1/2 scale models I threw together, pondered over a few minutes, and cut them apart to modify.  I did take pics of a few of the first, but the disk failed, and they were lost.  Some modeling pics survived, and are posted here. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/InitialDesignModeling#

The build pics start here, and I'll try to update them as often as more progress is made.

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffTheBeginning#

 Brian


----------



## Tom_W

B. Lee,

Your models look great. Is the tunnel wider towards the front of the boat?

I am not a boat designer but I would think you would want the tunnel sides not to be parallel.

Think of the bow of a older 40-50's displacement boat...the sides are vertical but are angled out from the bow and the water runs up the side of the boat and then out. If the sides of your tunnel are angled in towards the transom the water will run up the side of the tunnel till it reaches the roof of the tunnel filling the tunnel up with water. 

This could allow the water in the tunnel to be higher than the natural water level.

Any chance you can test some tunnel shapes by towing your 1/2 scale models with a small load in them to see which ones fill up with the most water?

I think AlumiCraft uses a tunnel similar to yours but I think it might have some vertical walls before angling towards the top.

I'm not sure if their tunnel has parallel sides or not.

Keep us posted.

Tom W


----------



## Brett

Brian, looking good! Ambitious project with compound curves.
You build it, I'll watch and enjoy someone else wrestling with
plywood and epoxy. Get her done...


Tom W, remember hulls don't run horizontal.
They tilt bow up at planing speeds so the top of the tunnel
is actually level with the natural surface of the water.
No actual hump above natural water level is created.
Think of the tunnel as a cookie cutter plowing through the water.
It leaves a slot where the water level is not depressed by the transom.

To lift water above natural water level would require a hull shape
similar to the Flats cat, and would require more horsepower to overcome the load and friction.


----------



## B.Lee

The tunnel sides are parallel at the base, just angled in at the top.  

What you are suggesting is making not a rectangular cutout in the hull, but tapering it back so it is thinner at the transom?  With vertical sides?

I could probably use the model to experiment with the tunnel shapes, a layer of glass and epoxy would be enought to make the model a functional testing model.


----------



## Tom_W

Brian, 

I was going to send you a link for project on a GF16 with a tunnel but I see you've already posted there?

His tunnel starts wide and then gets narrow as it gets to the motor.

I like his idea only I was thinking that having a 1/2 or 1 inch vertical piece where the tunnel meets the hull bottom would throw even more water up into the tunnel.

I fully understand what Brett is describing but I feel that you should be able to make the water rise higher than the natural water level with a little guidence and/or redirection from the tunnel sides.

Of course this would create some additional drag but might be worth the trade off if in fact it is possible if you have the need or desire to run with motor higher than normal.

Tom W.


----------



## Brett

Now those are truly microskiffs.

For those who don't have the space or time to build full size,
half-scale builds using a single sheet of luan, are fun and a good
way to see what you can dream up. Glass your model and it'll float.
Build one for your kid, to play in those puddles we get
after a summer thunderstorm. Way cool Brian!

You know, built at tenth scale, they'd be boat-shoes...


----------



## FSUfisher

Looks like another exciting series on boat building! The old Ford is awesome too!


----------



## B.Lee

The ol' Ford is a beater, but has tons of style and runs goooood! (knock on wood)

Epoxy, biaxial tape, wood flour, and misc other stuff on the UPS truck today to be delivered this afternoon. Unfortunately, the cold weather is rolling in and will be too cold for the next couple nights to get anything started yet.


----------



## HaMm3r

Awesome! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]We get to watch another one come together...can't wait!


----------



## Brett

*I smell epoxy!*

I smell epoxy, and I'm upwind!

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffTheBeginning

Butt splices, easier to create than a scarf joint,
yet just as strong with the biaxial fiberglass overlays.
Fewer tools needed to join the long hull panels.

Don't mind me, I like to watch, and make wisea** comments...


----------



## Gramps

I think you're addicted to that stuff like crack rock Brett!

Brian - Did you sand down the joints before splicing?


----------



## B.Lee

I hit the plywood edges with a sanding block to knock the splinters off. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Gramps

Ah, I worded that poorly. I meant did you sand down 1-2mm of the ply by 6" (fg tape width) before splicing the panels. This will help keep the splice level with the panel & reduce fairing.


----------



## B.Lee

No, I didn't. I saw on bateau where at least one guys did that, but I'm not that concerned with it. For reference, I'll throw a straight edge on the splice and take a pic, to see how much of a high spot it creates. I suspect it will be very minimal. 

Right now I am not planning on a yacht finish either, just straight and maybe even all one color.


----------



## B.Lee

Made some progress over the last few days, she's starting to resemble a skiff.










http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffTheBeginning#


----------



## Brett

That stage of construction, where you go from what are basically
2 dimensional surfaces, to a 3 dimensional shape, is a big grin.
The biggest pain at this point is getting the hull exactly to the shape
you see in your imagination. Looking good Brian!

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffTheBeginning

I am waiting to see how you're going to deal with trueing the hull,
and maintaining the alignments of the chines with all those zip straps.
That's what made me go with the external framing on the Slipper.


----------



## B.Lee

Time for bed tonight, but tomorrow I'll get some pics of the alignment trick. Stay tuned...


----------



## Gramps

FREAKING AWESOME Brian!


----------



## B.Lee

Maintaining alignment of the seams is easy, a trick from the bateau.com crew...










Trueing the hull will be another story, for that I'll need some external framing and shims.  With all the hull panels aligned and frames in place, it's just a matter to measuring similar points around the hull and shimming them to the same dimensions.  Since all the panels are symmetrical, a x" rise y" from the cutwater is the same on each side, and should keep the hull straight and true.


----------



## guitarfish

Way cool!! Keep those pics coming!


----------



## MATT

Brian, you need to know that if I start building a boat in my yard I will have to give my wife you address and tell her it's all your fault...


----------



## Brett

> I will have to give my wife your address and tell her it's all your fault...




Plant shrubs around the build,
tell the wife it's a landscaping project,
and that you had a coupon...

                     [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffTheBeginning


----------



## Un-shore

> Brian, you need to know that if I start building a boat in my yard I will have to give my wife you address and tell her it's all your fault...


Who you gonna blame when animals start showing up in twos? :-?


----------



## B.Lee

That's what my neighbors think, that I'm building an ark. I might bring my dog along sometimes, but that doesn't make it an ark!

Matt, send her up here, I'll send her back wanting to help you build one!


----------



## Gramps

> Matt, send her up here, I'll send her back wanting to help you build one!



[smiley=1-hypno.gif]

Really the half scale models are the perfect size for planters!


----------



## B.Lee

I got sidetracked last week and took a cruise with my wife for Valentines Day. With a boatload of browny points, I'm back in the garage.

Started with a couple of minor, misc tasks, and a side project. Built a new, even taller, transom for the Mirrocraft beer can.










More new pics here, more to come before we're all up to speed. She's coming together nicely, I need to make another plywood shopping trip to build some more parts. I'll also need to order my glass cloth soon.

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffTheBeginning#


----------



## Brett

How is the leading edge of the tunnel going to tie in
to the underside of the hull? Flush, inset/air pocket?


----------



## B.Lee

There is a 1" step on the leading edge of the tunnel to create the pocket. The forward bulkhead of the rear deck will be the face of the tunnel pocket.

I have some more pics coming of more detail on the tunnel.


----------



## Tom_W

Brian,

How did you get from your 3D dream to the 2D patterns on the plywood?

Did you use some type of CAD or Model software?

Tom W


----------



## B.Lee

Tom, I could probably show you better than explain it, but I'll try here.

After studying hundreds of pics of various skiffs, different styles, different lines, etc, I had a visual of what I wanted it to look like. Brett and I discussed many different types of modeling techniques, but when it comes down to it, the very best option was the 1/2 scale model from plywood. I tried cardboard, paper, plastic, none of these can replicate how a sheet of plywood behaves. It is easy to work with, but you must stay within its physical boundaries. Unitl you start bending and twisting it, you don't really know how it will work.

So I purchased several sheets of luan from Home Depot, $11 each. I began with the basic dimensions I was looking for, scaled them down by 50%, and started cutting panels. Once you make a few basic cuts, hold the panels togehter, and you can see how an inch here makes a curve there, and so on. Make this curve tighter, the bow rises higher, etc. Again, I could explain it easier looking at a piece of plywood, hopefully this makes at least a little sense. I'd be happy to elaborate over a cold beer or a cup of coffee if you want to stop by sometime.


----------



## B.Lee

Spent the afternoon in the garage today, got some pretty good progress done. Here's a teaser, more pics in the gallery, link is below.










http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffTheBeginning#


----------



## Brett

> Almost looks like a boat now


  Whaddaya mean "almost"?     ;D


----------



## B.Lee

Whew, been too busy to catch up on the Sawdust Skiff in the last couple weeks, but I have been getting some work done on her. 

"What are you doing with that peanut butter?"










Lots of new pics here.

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler


----------



## Brett

mmmmm good, peanut butter 'n epoxy...
that'll stick to your graham crackers!


----------



## B.Lee

Making sawdust the last couple days, the weather has been great for building a boat.  Now if this job wouldn't keep me out all day... 

Nice cool breeze, clear skys, good temps to cure epoxy.  Time to get cookin'!  Or cuttin'...



















http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffTheBeginning#


----------



## B.Lee

Great weekend to build a boat!


----------



## Brett

You've been having fun. Just remember:


> keep averything stragith


   

With all those skinny pieces of wood...
and after you cover it with 6 ounce cloth and epoxy,
does that make your boat end up being the Glassed Stripper?

:


----------



## B.Lee

Holy cow, did I type that? Let me fix that one...

I will be a glassed stripper, but only on the side.


----------



## Brett

Epoxy buzz going on....

Hey Brian...ventilate the workspace!



Wow, like deja vu all over again...
Someone said that to me during my build


----------



## B.Lee

That's the downside to using epoxy. It is nearly odorless, so you don't realize you are getting high until it's too late, and you have a keyboard disaster. 

If it was polyester resin, I'd have known I was inhaling fumes all day!


----------



## Brett

If it was polyester resin, your neighbors would know you were inhaling fumes all day!

  ;D


----------



## Un-shore

> mmmmm good, peanut butter 'n epoxy...
> that'll stick to your graham crackers!



And to the roof of yer mouth...for a very long time. 

I know, a little late..... :-[


----------



## B.Lee

Slowing down a bit now, I need to order several yards of 6oz fiberglass cloth and a couple more gallons of epoxy to really get the next big milestone done. 

A couple minor tasks before I start covering all surfaces with epoxy and cloth.

Lots more pictures added to the gallery here... http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffTheBeginning#


----------



## Brett

She's getting there. I predict you're going to be able
to raise your engine 2 inches above where it is now.


----------



## B.Lee

2" huh? I could claim to run in 3" then! 

Stirring up a little mud, but still 3" ;D


----------



## Brett

> I could claim to run in 3" then!


Oh boy, you keep on believing your own advertising... 

Remember, the distance from the top of the tunnel
to the bottom of the skeg, is about the same as the distance
from the natural water level to the bottom of the skeg.
10 plus inches.


----------



## B.Lee

Worked a little more this weekend on the little skiff.  Also thought up and began a new part of the puzzle, can anyone guess what it will become?  *Hint* The answer is in the captions in my gallery...


----------



## Brett

Looks like you got the name right,
your shop vac has got to be filled with sawdust.

link to the pics:

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffTheBeginning


----------



## B.Lee

The shop vac and the front yard! A lot of cutting is done in the driveway, and the blower keeps the place cleaned up. The sawdust is beginning to pile up on one side of the driveway, we could use some rain to speed up its breakdown!

Tonight I ordered the first 10 yds of woven glass cloth and another 3 gallons of epoxy. 

More to come soon.


----------



## B.Lee

Family in town for Easter wekend, but still managed a little glass/epoxy work. Livewell becoming a reality, more pics in the gallery.










http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffTheBeginning#


----------



## Brett

You're moving faster than I was. Took me three plus months to get to 'glassing.
You've only been working two and a week. Keep going, I'm enjoying the show.


----------



## B.Lee

It really is moving faster than I had thoguht initially. If I spent less time designing and thinking, I would probably be nearly done by now, but would have sacrificed a lot of the good ideas (I think) I have come up with. 

I could probably rebuild this boat in a few weeks, the only limit really being epoxy cure time. 

I'm not rushing it though, I'm thoroughly enjoying the design, experimentation, and implementation phases of each part. What a fun hobby this is turning out to be!


----------



## MATT

Brian, it's looking good. Should be ready for Dolphin offshore this summer..


----------



## deerfly

Haven't really had a chance to follow along until now, but your skiff looks great. Looking forward to seeing her floatin'.


----------



## Gramps

Looking great Brian!


----------



## B.Lee

A little more done this week, I'm really feeling motivated to do more and more now. The truth is, most of the slow process of pondering, thinking, designing, imagining, etc is passing quickly now, and the actual work goes pretty quickly. 

Front deck mock up pics for now. I'll work this weekend on glassing the inside.










http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffTheBeginning#


----------



## B.Lee

Well, I've had camera issues, so a couple weeks with no pics, but the work went on regardless.  No recent updates lately since I'll be the first to agree this thread is worthless without pics.

Today I have pics!










Port side rod racks fabricated and glued in place, cockpit floor glassed, transom reworked, etc.  Lots of new pics in the gallery here...  

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffTheBeginning#


----------



## Brett

I like the curves on the frames.
That's an awful lot of saw work and hand sanding.
Did you test the vertical breaking load of the frames with the deeper rod cuts?
Looks like a pretty good length of unsupported structure.


----------



## Gramps

Looking pretty darn good Brian. Did you add any stringers or foam under the sole? I did not notice any in the pictures. Keep up the good work!


----------



## B.Lee

Brett, these frames made from laminated luan are suprisingly strong. There is 3" of wood there for frame strength all the way around. I did test another piece of laminated luan, and it wouldn't break vertically, nor was I able to break it horizontally under my own strength. Pretty tough stuff.

Once the cleats and gunwale decks are all glued and glassed in place, these will be very strong.

Gramps, no, the floor is two layers of luan laminated. It is pretty stout, the cockpi frames will stiffen it a bit more. Once I glass teh outside with another 18oz of cloth I'll have an odea of how stif the bottom will be. It may need either some structure inside or a keel strake on the bottom for some add'l backbone, we'll see.


----------



## B.Lee

With a three-day weekend, and only a handful of hours of those three days that it wasn't raining or lightening, I spent some much needed time in teh garage.

I settled on a design for the front deck storage hatch, and made it a reality, not just a thought.

I got some fiberglass coth laid in the forward flotation chamber, it's nearly ready to be closed in.

I decided on a battery location inside the front storage compartment, designed and built a box that will allow the battery tray to sit nice and level, as well as secure, inside the front storage compartment. glued and filletted it in as well.

I put some time and thought into the gunnel decks and cockpit coaming. Cut fit, and radiused the edges of the coaming, didn't get to cuting the gunnel deck panels, yet.

I got some pics, but not uploaded yet, stay tuned, they're coming. :-?


----------



## B.Lee

Oh, I also did some cleaning around the garage, and spun her around on the construction base. It had previously been bow-in, and I couldn't get more than 2-3' from the bow for a good perspective.

With the bow now facing out of the garage, I got a new view and a new perspective of her lines. Stunning, and better looking than she was in my mind, I'm really digging it!


----------



## Brett

Now that you've picked her up and moved her,
was the hull weight (or lack of it) a surprise?


----------



## B.Lee

She's pretty light, not as light as yours, but certainly not prodution boat weight. I did still have tools and misc scraps lying in the hull, so it might be a little deceiving still.

I didn't pick the entire hull up either, just spun it on the base.


----------



## B.Lee

Pictures are updated in the gallery link below.



















http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler


----------



## rkmurphy

Any updates?


----------



## Brett

Does a new baby girl count?

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1244214367

She's probably slowed down the build a little bit...


----------



## rkmurphy

> Does a new baby girl count?
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1244214367


Wow! How did I miss that?! Congrats Brian! I can't imagine how amazing the feeling is. I get excited coming home to see my dogs...haha


----------



## firecat1981

hey Brian, I asked Brett this too, but could you give me a few details?

-dimensions (LxWxH)
-build cost to date?
-approx. list of materials?

thanks man, it looks great! 

I liked Bretts skiff, but I think your design is more fitting for me and the build meathod is great.


----------



## B.Lee

Yep, that baby girl is keeping me busy. I can't get much done in the 7minutes I can sneak out into the garage lately! I am working on updating some pics though, I was able to get some work done while off work for a couple weeks. I promised Brett I would get them done, I'll get back on it tonight and post 'em up.

Thanks RK, it is a great thing. I thought I was happy to come home to see my puppy, but this is different!

FC, she's 15' 7" long, approx 62" at her widest beam. To date I'd guess about $500 or so in materials, but that's a guess. I haven't totalled up the receipts yet. 

Give me a couple days, I'll look through the folder of receipts and get a general idea of the quantity of materials used. In hind sight (or for next time) there are several changes to these materials I would do, maybe I'll get into that too. 

Bear with me on this, if I don't get it up in a couple days, please remind me. I'm busy at work, busy at home, and trying to sleep in the meantime. I'll get it done for you though.


----------



## B.Lee

Updated a few pics tonight, more to come.


----------



## Brett

[smiley=watching-you.gif]

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler

                          [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## firecat1981

Damn it Brian wheres my list?

ok seriously I hope all is well with the little one.

Now heres my next question, how did you work out the geometry on the hull sides and bottom? were they cut from a pattern or something?


----------



## Brett

Here's his patterns, half scale models he designed and built himself...

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/InitialDesignModeling










Brian spent quite a bit of time building cardboard and paper models,
to obtain the proper panel shapes that would produce the hull.
Then built halfscale models of luan to verify the accuracy of his designs.


http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler


----------



## B.Lee

Thanks Brett.

Yes, trial & error and modeling were my only tools. Moving to half-scale luan models allowed me to see what the result of a change in dimensionsm, cuts, etc would produce. The only real change between these two models in the fwd radius cuts on the hull bottom panels. Minor changes in the right places produce big overall changes.

I'll get a list together for you soon.


----------



## firecat1981

ok so from your models it looks as if you cut the radius on the front and then trimmed the extra off the back once it was stitched together. does that sound about right? what did you use to make the radius? and did you use the same meathod for the sides?


----------



## redfishhooker

TTT.........We need to see some movement on this project even if you are getting no sleep right now.


----------



## B.Lee

You are right, I need some updates here. 

I have been getting a little done here and there, it hasn't become a shelf in the garage, still a project, so that's good.

I'll get some pics up asap and an update on the build. I promise.


----------



## costefishnt

being you are titusvillian, where could one stop by, offer a beer and gaze upon your creation?

pm me your number as i am really interested in seeing this. brett is too far away and he aint building nothing right now anyway.


----------



## Brett

> he aint building nothing right now


Yes I am, while watching these other builds, I'm building a powerful hunger to build another hull!   ;D

( just doesn't photograph as well...  )


----------



## B.Lee

Work on the skiff has slowed, wife's home with the new baby, work is incredibly busy, and the budget has all but dried up lately. Despite all that, I'm still moving forward, albeit slower than planned. It hasn't yet turned into a storage rack!

This weekend I bonded the starboard gunwale cap in place. The hull is not stiff wnough to flip and begin work on the bottom, preparing it for glass. I'll probably get it flipped next weekend. 










More pics here... http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffContinuedPartII#

You can help speed the build up by helping me sell my old rig, listed here. I need the cash to buy more glass cloth and epoxy. Help me sell her, and I'll take you on the maiden voyage! 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1246242182 :-?


----------



## Cracka

Just checked your album, the boats coming along real nice, it looks great.


----------



## B.Lee

Thanks Cracka.

I'll admit Brett is far better than I at documenting a build via photos, he set the bar very high!

I dropped my camera last week and think I killed the flash, that's why the lastest pics are darker than normal. I apologize for that.

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## B.Lee

With the majority of the internal structural components in place, the hull is rigid enough to not flex if removed from the base. Except for the front and rear decks themselves, everything else if bonded in place. Very little fiberglass cloth remains to be laid inside the hull at this point. Today's the day to flip her for the first time since the build began 6 months ago!

First, I cleaned everything out of the hull, vaccuumed the sawdust out, and set the decks back in place. (I forgot to take pics during this part) Ran inside and got teh bathroom scale to see where I stood today weight wise. 

Stern = 119.8 lbs
Bow = 104.2 lbs
Total weight = 224.0 lbs.

Just about where I figured her to be at this point. The epoxy and glass outside should add about another 20 lbs or so. Inside, of course there is a lot to go still as far as add'l weight. Bilge pumps, livewell pump, battery, rod tip tubes, plumbing, wiring, nav lights, etc will all add weight. If I can get her in the water near 300 lbs (less gas and engine) I'll be more than happy.










More pics updated here...

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffContinuedPartII#


----------



## firecat1981

looks good Brian, its interesting the different styles you, me, and Brett have built. Everything on each of our boats is so different from the transom design, to the keel, to the tunnel.....

Building your own boat really is the only way to make something as you want.


----------



## firecat1981

ummm? what the heck man? it's been like 6 weeks since you've updated. Has the skiff gone to the wayside? with it soon be turned back to sawdust thus ending the circle of life?


----------



## B.Lee

Brett's been done over a year, FC is probably out fishing in his today,and mine is back underway!

Santa was kind enough to contribute to the materials budget, and the build is now only slowed down by this here job thing. 

Yesterday was spent in the garage glassing the hull bottom, took several pics that will be updated one night this week, between working on the boat! 

stay tuned....


----------



## Brett

> Brett's been done over a year, FC is probably out fishing in his today


True, but I wasn't interrupted by the arrival of a new family member.
A new dad has to deal with that "project" first!



I'll be watching, and if you need an extra hand or two, give me a holler.


----------



## DuckNut

Brett,

Take your new found technology and help a brother out.


----------



## jongo8

This has been my favorite thread...


----------



## Brett

Anybody else catch a whiff of epoxy in the air?
Or am I just more sensitized to it?

 

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffContinuedPartII


----------



## B.Lee

Ah yes, Brett, you may be a little more sensitive than some to elusive aroma of epoxy! 

I had some trouble logging in to update this thread, but got some pics up Friday. More in the link above.


----------



## rcmay

B. Lee, about how much do you have invested in your project so far? Did you follow some sort of plan?


----------



## Brett

From many pages earlier in this thread...



> After studying hundreds of pics of various skiffs, different styles, different lines, etc, I had a visual of what I wanted it to look like.  Brett and I discussed many different types of modeling techniques, but when it comes down to it, the very best option was the 1/2 scale model from plywood.  I tried cardboard, paper, plastic, none of these can replicate how a sheet of plywood behaves.  It is easy to work with, but you must stay within its physical boundaries.  Unitl you start bending and twisting it, you don't really know how it will work.
> 
> So I purchased several sheets of luan from Home Depot, $11 each.  I began with the basic dimensions I was looking for, scaled them down by 50%, and started cutting panels.  Once you make a few basic cuts, hold the panels togehter, and you can see how an inch here makes a curve there, and so on.  Make this curve tighter, the bow rises higher, etc.  Again, I could explain it easier looking at a piece of plywood, hopefully this makes at least a little sense.



Link to model design pics...

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/InitialDesignModeling#


----------



## B.Lee

> B. Lee, about how much do you have invested in your project so far? Did you follow some sort of plan?


I'd have to go thru my folder of receipts, but I'd guess I have about $7-800 invested so far, and should be able to finish it minus the paint and some minor trailer mods. That also includes a lot of extra 6oz cloth I've invested in for future projects, as well as some surplus epoxy. 

If you budgeted and made all your purchases up front, you could cut those costs by maybe another 5-10% by buying in more volume.

No plans, just a lot of research, some ideas of what I wanted, then started bending plywood to get there.  Stich and glue construction is very forgiving, very simple, and easy to modify your design as you go.


----------



## firecat1981

you're getting away alot cheaper then I did, after I add up everything (wood, glass, wiring, ss hardware, cooler, livewell and bilge supplies, gas tank, fittings, paint.......) I came away with about $1500 or so.
I could have shaved a few hundred off by ordering online and not making so many mistakes . Also my boat is a bit bigger then yours so I had more supplies to buy.


----------



## B.Lee

So the wife and baby went to visit Grandma this weekend. A whole weekend to be devoted to getting the most work possible done on the build.

Did anyone realize how cold it is outside? Crap!

With the little heater running in the garage all day, the very best I could get was 59 degrees, too cold for epoxy. Too cold for most anything if you ask me, but there's work to be done. 

I spent the day making a mess of the garage. Power sanded the hull bottom entirely. All that's left outside is to glass the hull sides and fair the hull, should take any time at all ;D

With the hull sanded, I raised the hull up on sawhorses to access the inside. The cockpit sides, under gunwale braces/rod racks got sanded also, and ready for more galss and to glue the coaming in place.

Tomorrow will be too cold too, but there's a little more I can do in the meantime. Once it warms up, the epoxy will be flying!

Pics coming too... :-[


----------



## B.Lee

Wow, I'm over 2 weeks late on the pics, time flies!










Since last time, I've installed drain tubes thru the transom, glassed the sides, and glued the coaming to finish out the cockpit. I guess I'll promise pics of these too, since I don't have any...


----------



## B.Lee

Surprise!










More to come!


----------



## Brett

Tubular... [smiley=supercool.gif]

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffContinuedPartII


----------



## B.Lee

Totally


----------



## B.Lee

Holy cow, I need to update this! 

Several cameras have died during the filming of this build, so I snagged one from work to take some pics over this past weekend. When I have a minute, I'll upload those to the Picasa album, so stay tuned.

She's very close to paint, some final interior work remains, and the rear deck needs to be glued down. 

Last Friday I picked up my new Continental trailer (support our sponsors!), here's a sneak peak...


----------



## FSUfisher

Looks great! I'm impressed how you did that deadrise and panga-style front.


----------



## MATT

Have you sent a link to the build pic's to your old wood shop Teacher?


----------



## Brett

I'm planning on being there for the launch.
Get it done, I need an excuse to play on/in the water...


----------



## deerfly

can't wait to see finished.   

Looking at the start date on this thread I bet you can't wait to see it finished either.  ;D


----------



## B.Lee

Time for an update, I'm getting close!

I had a couple weeks off work for a family trip to visits folks in Kansas in May.  I had a few extra days on either side of the trip to get out in the garage and get dirty, made some good progress too.

The boat is now almost entirely completed!  I have left the following items:
> glue and glass strakes on the bottom
> sand hull, prime, and paint
> cockpit is sanded, need to sand decks, prime and paint
> cut access and install livewell overflow drain/tunnel vent

Lots of new pics here:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffContinuedPartII#


----------



## floridanative1028

Looks great! You have great attention to detail which will set this boat apart. Keep it up [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## makin moves

looking sweet


----------



## TomFL

I am floored at the talent some of you forum members posses....

Looks good man!

-T


----------



## iFly

Very creative. Well thought out. I'm really loving the live well.


----------



## B.Lee

Thanks guys, I'm going out to get on some sanding today, I'll try to get more pics up soon.

I'm very much looking forward to slapping some paint on her to make it all come together!


----------



## Brett

Finshing up nice Brian, mahalo...


----------



## B.Lee

Welcome back Brett, I slowed down a bit so I wouldn't sneak up on launch day without you! lol


----------



## Brett

I appreciate the courtesy Brian,
gonna need another week of it...
still on vacation, just had time between hikes
to grab a bite and check my email, and see what was up here.
I'll be watching, but not replying...slow web connections here
too many tourists using the same wifi areas...

;D


----------



## firecat1981

Ah she's a fine vessel mate! But do you have the most important accessory? It's the one I forgot and I never will again! Boat insurance ;D


----------



## jrod0785

You build progress is abosolutley amazing!! I wish I only knew half of what you do!! What kind of motor set up are you planning on this boat?


----------



## B.Lee

I've still got more than a week's work to do, she won't be floating before you get back Brett, enjoy your vacation.

PCF, I'm running my old 15hp Evinrude for now, and we'll see how that works.


----------



## iFly

> floating before you get back Brett, enjoy your vacation.
> 
> PCF, I'm running my old 15hp Evinrude for now, and we'll see how that works.


I have an old (kind of) Evinrude 15hp. Real anxious to see how she pushes.


----------



## Gramps

Keep it up Brian! The 2nd picture on the trailer, sick. That will be one sweet ride.


----------



## B.Lee

When I say old, I mean 1974 old, but she runs great still.

Gramps, thanks, I think once I get her painted she'll really come together and look slick. When it's all one color it'll go from a lot of glued together panels to a solid form.


----------



## Ckirk57

Completely Awesome!


----------



## B.Lee

So Saturday afternoon I spent 4 hours under the shade tree, sander in hand. 30+ 1/4 sheets of 60 grit later the hull was sanded and ready for paint.

Sunday after breakfast I was in the garage, paint roller in hand...


----------



## B.Lee

Today my fingertips are still slightly numb from teh 4 hours of vibrating on the sander, and I have a good-sized blister on my hand from the paint roller, but I'm stoked! Hull is painted and curing in the garage. 

I have a few interior detail things I'll work on while she's still upside down, then flip, sand the deck, and paint, and she'll be ready for sea trials.

No pics of the hull paint, I may hold those for the final reveal. Besides, I didn't take any yet


----------



## B.Lee

Painted the boot stripe last night...

Brett has talked me into revealing paint pics, I'll get some up soon. 

She's upside down on sawhorses in the garage getting some final interior detail work done, close to being flipped and finished!


----------



## MATT

You got us all waiting.....


----------



## FSUfisher

OK, it's been 10.5 hours, and no pics... [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## tguasjr

C'mon we need pics! We are waiting anxiously!


----------



## Brett

Pic-ky, pic-ky, pic-ky 

Must be a shortage of boat porn in ya'lls lives... ;D


----------



## B.Lee

Sorry guys, I noticed this morning that I didn't even post the primer pics in the album, they're there now.

Took a few paint pics on the way out the door this morning...










Color looks much different depending on the type of light, flourescent below, sunlight above...


----------



## floridanative1028

Looks factory good job! Its amazing what a little paint can do.


----------



## gnuraider

Holy SHEET! it has really been fun watching this and can't wait to see pics in the water with some spilled beer and fish slime on her!

Great work!
Dave


----------



## tguasjr

Did you paint that shear line on there? If so, that is some serious attention to detail!  Looks awesome!!!


----------



## FSUfisher

> Did you paint that shear line on there? If so, that is some serious attention to detail!   Looks awesome!!!


X2. What was the application method for the paint?


----------



## B.Lee

Tico, yes, the bootstripe is painted on. I laid it out and painted it a couple nights back, I didn't take any pics as it was late, and I wasn't really planning to do it until it was done! I'll go back an do some layout pics when I have a chance.

Simply, I took 3/4" masking tape, and stretched it along the line approx 2" from shine, eyeballing it for straightness. Then using quality blue masking tape, taped each side of the 3/4" tape to get straight, parallel tape lines. Remove the 3/4" tape, and you have a 3/4" stripe lay out.

Sanded the paint lightly under the stripe w/ 100 grit asnd cleaned. Then used a trick I saw on HGTV a while back: paint a light coat of the original base color to fill any gaps in the tape edge prior to painting the stripe color. Anyone who has ever painted a taped line on anything but a glass-smooth finish has experienced some bleeding under the tape, resulting in a not-so-fine edge. if the first light coat is the same color as your base, you can't see these bleeds! then 2 coats of white on top and peel the tape carefully. I tapered the ends just to be different and clean.


----------



## B.Lee

FSU, the paint is Behr exterior semi-gloss latex  

Applied with foam roller all over, stripe was brushed with a high-quality trim brush to acheive minimal brush strokes.  Stripe is exterior ultra white satin.

The choice for latex is based on a lot of research, some willingness to experiement, and of course, cost-effectiveness.


----------



## bostick29412

Your skiff's looking great, man. I almost went with a good-quality latex also (but chicken'd out) a lot of evidence points to it being a good option. Please keep us posted on how it holds up to use.


----------



## Brett

Latex paints today aren't the same as the ones your gran'pa used.

http://www.simplicityboats.com/latexcarnel.html

But I've never found a paint that will hold up against oyster grindin'...


----------



## FSUfisher

> FSU, the paint is Behr exterior semi-gloss latex
> 
> Applied with foam roller all over, stripe was brushed with a high-quality trim brush to acheive minimal brush strokes.  Stripe is exterior ultra white satin.
> 
> The choice for latex is based on a lot of research, some willingness to experiement, and of course, cost-effectiveness.


I definitely like your style! Keep us updated on how it holds up. It really went on beautifully.


----------



## B.Lee

> But I've never found a paint that will hold up against oyster grindin'...


Exactly! $300 worth of 2-part polyurethane yacht finish will get gouged and scratched just the same as latex exterior will when it grinds across some oysters! 

Do more with less, right?


----------



## DSampiero

Bump for more boat build porn....please :-[


----------



## B.Lee

I was up until 1am last night priming the topsides, woke up at 8am to paint them this morning. Wife then drug me off to go to town (tit for tat).

No pics yet, I'll get some tomorrow, time for bed.

It looks good...


----------



## B.Lee

New paint pics up in their own gallery now...

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TheSawdustSkiffPaintAndFinishPartIII#










Why I waited until now I don't know, but ordering my Krylon webbing today, maybe launch by this coming weekend? I'd like to make it to the rally, but I don't know if I can pull that one off, we'll see!


----------



## makin moves

its looking real nice


----------



## Brett

I like your livewell solution.
Clean layout, lots of storage and deckspace.
Room for plenty of rods in the under gunnel storage.

Why does the hull have the lines of a mod-v LuCraft? :-? ;D


Jocelyn is a cutie... 

She have her Barbie fishing pole yet?


----------



## B.Lee

Brett, it's probably because when I was Jocelyn's age, I played in a Lucraft laying on the ground in our backyard! My uncle still has a 1972 Lucraft he bought new, one of the first Jimmy Lucas ever built, and it still looks new. Good looking boat!

I also like the old Suncoast flat bottom, a big wide boat for a 16 footer. 

I had the vision in my head, playing with the half models helped me get to where we are here. Good eye!


----------



## DSampiero

Excellent. Splendid. [smiley=bravo.gif] And thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyfisheraa573

> FSU, the paint is Behr exterior semi-gloss latex
> 
> Applied with foam roller all over, stripe was brushed with a high-quality trim brush to acheive minimal brush strokes.  Stripe is exterior ultra white satin.
> 
> The choice for latex is based on a lot of research, some willingness to experiement, and of course, cost-effectiveness.


Alright...I'm going to be the ignorant one here...Behr exterior semi gloss....as in house paint?


----------



## B.Lee

Yep, exterior latex house paint.

I'm certain it's not as hard as two-part polyurethane or gelcoat, but it's every bit as tough as single part polyurethane.  It's also designed to withstand all weather conditions on the side of your house, sun, wind, rain, ice, snow, dirt, etc.  I figure if it doesn't wear off right away it should be able to handle some saltwater and fish blood.  

I'll be sure to report on how it works as I get some use on it. 

Just waiting on my Krylon webbing spray that I put off ordering until the very last mninute. It is on sale right now through Jo-Ann fabrics online, $4.49/can! I would probably be done by now if I had the webbing paint!


----------



## shallowassult

your boat is amazing. i do not know how you guys do it. THIS IS THE CRAZY!!!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Bissell

thats so cool, it looks great, im glad ill be the one building my next gheenoe lol


----------



## FSUfisher

Looks great! I'm excited to see how it holds up. Could this be a boat painting breakthrough...?


----------



## B.Lee

I wouldn't call it a breakthrough, it's been done before. 

I'm sure it won't be bulletproof like a 2-part polyurethane, but it's FAR cheaper, and I can touch it up easily. It's a workboat finish too, nothing fancy.

If I was looking for a yacht finish or production boat gelcoat-like finish, it wouldn't work. I think it'll work just fine for my purposes through. 

I'll keep you posted. I need to get it in the water first!


----------



## popcorn

Beautiful work man! Speaking of latex paint, I thought I could get away with painting my 100.00 canoe with latex enamel. Did'nt work very well. After hours of paddling the latex bubbled up in little blisters all over under the water line. It eventually peeled.


----------



## firecat1981

Hey Brian can I give you a tip with the krylon webbing, it's alcohol soluble. If you mess up or get it somewhere you don't want it a little rubbing alcohol will take it right off. That being said don't rest the rubbing alcohol bottle on the deck while you do it cause you will have a ring of melted webbing when you lift it up.
Other then that the stuff is actually really tough and more durable then my interlux brightside, gives good grip too!


----------



## B.Lee

Thanks for the tip FC, I was hoping it would add enough grip so I wouldn't need any non-skid grit in the paint. 

NT, I have that thought in the back of my mind, but have heard both sides of the story, so it's a coin-flip. If it doesn't work out, I'll just strip it and try something else!


----------



## Baily

Brian, your boat looks very good, you should be proud. Best part is, its all yours from beginning to end, no store bought plans or kit. Great job ! 
I didn't see in any of your posts what primer you used, the paint job sure looks good in the pics. Nice !

Good luck the rest of the way
Brian


----------



## B.Lee

Brian, thanks, in fact, you could hold in one hand all the store bought parts too! I used Behr latex primer, made to use with the topcoat.

Saturday I finished the painting, inside of the fwd storage compartment and the livewell, and the undersides of the hatches.  Only thing I'm awaiting now is the webbing to finish it out.  

(no pics, believe it or not ANOTHER camera died on me...)

Friday I pulled out and dusted off the ol' Evinrude.  Fist pull she fired right up ... for 2 seconds.  Then nothing.  Checked spark, good.  Checked compression, still good.  Must be a carb issue.

Pulled the carb and sure enough, the cork float was falling apart.  I'll blame it on ethanol breaking down the varnish.  I'll try to clean and reseal this one while I order a new float.  

If it runs, maybe launch this weekend?


----------



## flyfshrmn82

Looks sharp. Good job.


----------



## B.Lee

The Krylon webbing arrived Tuesday, but no time to work. 

Last night I stayed up late, got the webbing done, everything installed (stern eye bolts, hatch hinges, push pole holders, etc. 

Also put the carb back together and back on the engine. Today we'll see if she runs again!

Launch this weekend? :-?


----------



## flyfisheraa573

pictures? not having a camera at this point is like not having one when a baby is born! ;D


----------



## B.Lee

I know, I'll take one home from work tonight and get some pics, it's not very nice of me to talk about it and not post pics...


----------



## Brett

I heard a rumor that the Sawdust Skiff is ready to make waves this weekend.
When and where Brian? I've got my camera charging
so you won't have to sacrifice another of your's.

;D


----------



## oysterbreath

> I heard a rumor that the Sawdust Skiff is ready to make waves this weekend.
> When and where Brian? I've got my camera charging
> so you won't have to sacrifice another of your's.
> 
> ;D


Brett, you trying to NOT be the only guy on the water with a woody huh? lol

Anyway,sweet work with the paint.


----------



## Brett

Think he's planning his next one yet?

                         ;D


----------



## B.Lee

*Re: The Sawdust Skiff- Launched 7/17/2010*

Well, yesterday was a good day!  

Met Brett at Herschal King Park in Palm Coast for the initial launch and a brief shakedown run.  Brett was on camera duty (thanks again) to document her big day.  By her I mean both the boat and my daughter, as it was her first boat ride too.  Both did beautiful!

Afterward I continued north to St. Augustine to visit the folks and take my dad for a short ride around Moultrie Creek.  

I'll get some more details and my thoughts up soon, but here's some pics...

First Splash!





































All the pics are here...

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/LaunchDay#


----------



## DSampiero

Great work! Now only endless fishing possibilities lay ahead!


----------



## jimbarn1961

CONGRATULATIONS, awsome, wow. It's to nice to fish out of, NAW ;D. now get her slimed


----------



## firecat1981

Looking good buddy!
How big is the motor? How did it run? Is it tippy? ;D


----------



## B.Lee

Thanks guys

The motor's a 1974 Evinrude 15hp. She ran as well if not better than I expected. I'm hesitant to guess at any speed numbers, but probably 15-20mph range? 

Floats shallow, runs good, and should pole very nicely judging by her resistance to turn sharp under power. The strakes really make her track straight.

I ran her with myself (210 lbs) and my dad (210lbs), and she did well. Slower, but still planed easily and felt solid. With the weight balanced fore and aft, she'll draft about 4". The anti-ventilation plate on the motor is right at the surface at that point, which is 4" above the bottom on the hull. 

Make that 4.5" draft, the strakes are 1/2" tall. I'll get back with some real world testing to get some true poling draft numbers ASAP.


----------



## noeettica

You gotta be on cloud 9 ... Beautiful daughter ... Boat is running Great ! 

Microskiff at it's Best ... Congrats ! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Dave


----------



## Brett

Boat looked good in the water. Daughter is a sweetie.
Only one disparaging comment...wax them bunks!

Shouldn't take both hands and a grunt to start your boat movin'!


----------



## firecat1981

Well sport, give us an update? how is she running? paint holding up? any fine tuning needed?


----------



## Brett

Glad you reminded me FC, forgot to look at his build pics this week.

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler/TillerHandleRework


All the albums

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler


----------



## B.Lee

Paint's holding up good so far, a couple little scratches on the cockpit floor from a small cooler being kicked around.

I haven't fished from her yet, just a few shake down runs so far.

Last Sunday I took the wife for her first trip, the three of us (including our daughter) took a short ride around the IRL.  Rough trip...

Right off the bat, repaired tiller handle broke when I leaned too heavily on the tiller extension.  No biggie, I can deal with that for now.  Jumped up on plane, cruising around the spoil islands, everything is good, pumping water, etc.  

2 minutes later, she feels a bit sluggish.  I looked back and saw steam from the exhaust and crusty salt on the midsection...uh oh!  As I backed down the throttle, she locked up.  Smoked!

I poled a bit over to a nearby island and we swam for a while while we all cooled down.  When the engine was cool, gave her a pull and the dang recoil spring snapped, leaving 5' of nasty rope laying on the deck.  Dang!  Rewound it once by hand, gave another pull, nothing.

Between poling, swimming, and a short tow, we got back to the ramp and loaded up.  Te ol' 1974 Evinrude might just be done for.  To be sure, I pulled the cowl off a couple days later and the flywheel spins almost as if it was totally disconnected, no compression at all. :-/

So, here we are at the next step, I got some spy photos last night...stay tuned...


----------



## joshuabward

That 25 should wake her up a little


----------

